
Fusuma – Make slides with MarkDown easily - peaceiris
https://github.com/hiroppy/fusuma
======
belzsch
I’m surprised no one’s mentioned pandoc by now. It’s a Swiss army knife that
among other things makes slides from Markdown documents and lets you pick from
a number of JS templates or Latex/Beamer. Converting Markdown to PDF slides is
just a simple-ish oneliner away.

And terrific for a whole number of other use cases, too - including but not
limited to Markdown <-> Word, Epub conversion, HTML conversion and endless
others. I find myself turning to it all the time.

[https://pandoc.org/](https://pandoc.org/)

~~~
jaymcgavren
Used pandoc for a couple presentations recently and while it's clear the
experience will be wonderful eventually, it's still a bit buggy. There is no
widescreen template included with Pandoc and attempts to use other templates
caused me to encounter
[https://github.com/jgm/pandoc/issues/5402](https://github.com/jgm/pandoc/issues/5402)
. The resulting .pptx files won't open in Keynote, either, but luckily they
_did_ open in Google Slides, which then let me download a visually-identical
.pptx that opens everywhere. Point is, slide support in Pandoc is still
somewhat new and people should not go in expecting a trouble-free experience
at this point.

------
glandium
Maybe I missed it, but there doesn't seem to be an explanation for the name. I
think software that use clever names should explain why. In this case, fusuma
are traditional Japanese sliding doors.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusuma](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fusuma)

~~~
hnlmorg
> _should_

I wouldn't say we are entitled to an explanation of why an open source project
is titled any more than we are entitled to the project being open source in
the first place.

~~~
Rychard
It's not about entitlement; if the purpose of a name isn't to give people an
easy way to remember something, what good is it?

If the developer wanted to increase interest in the project, explaining the
name could only further this goal.

~~~
hnlmorg
You're right of course. It's just as someone who struggles with naming
projects, I often get annoyed when I see comments on HN focusing on naming
things rather than the cool work that has been shared and donated to the
community. However on reflection, on this occasion my comment was unfair.

------
lwhsiao
Cool project. Looks like it's in a similar space as Marp [0].

[0]: [https://yhatt.github.io/marp/](https://yhatt.github.io/marp/)

------
woogle
On macOS, I strongly recommend DeckSet[0]. It's a Keynote/Powerpoint from
Markdown, especially valuable when you embed code in your presentations.

[0]: [https://www.deckset.com/](https://www.deckset.com/)

~~~
appleflaxen
i'm completely willing to support good software with money, but there are so
many amazing options being posted in this thread that are feature rich,
multiplatform, and free. why do you choose deckset when it's missing two of
these three? are there must-have features that the others don't offer?

~~~
woogle
Nice questions!

I use DeckSet since a lot of years, I find it easy to use and I love the
result. I don’t care about multi platform because I’m doing my presentation on
a Mac. I don’t care paying fair prices to software.

The only downside I found was the lack of customization offered.

I’ll look into the GitHub list, especially to the 2 others macOS apps

------
mlok
A list of Markdown presentation tools :

[https://gist.github.com/johnloy/27dd124ad40e210e91c70dd1c24a...](https://gist.github.com/johnloy/27dd124ad40e210e91c70dd1c24ac8c8)

------
sudhackar
I have been using [https://hackmd.io/](https://hackmd.io/) for quite some time
now.

~~~
appleflaxen
thanks for posting this comment; hackmd looks great!

awesome features, and great that it's open source.

------
Communitivity
Saw this and remembered when I made some HTML slides during my first year on
the OASIS XDI technical committee in 2005. I used Docbook, and the Slide
document template created by Norm Walsh:
[http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/slides/current/doc/](http://docbook.sourceforge.net/release/slides/current/doc/)

He and I differed quite a bit on XDI (he was not on the XDI TC but provided
feedback as part of a public review), and I still think something like XDI
will exist in the future, but I have to give him credit - Docbook is an
awesome tool.

There's also DITA (a more modular, but also more complicated, Docbook
alternative from OASIS). There's a plugin for DITA that lets you do slides in
DITA and create Reveal.js based HTML presentations.

[https://github.com/doctales/org.doctales.reveal](https://github.com/doctales/org.doctales.reveal)

------
orliesaurus
Swipe.to was a startup that had a very similar idea (.md powered slides),
don't know what happened to them, but this project brings back the memories
from my days in London meeting cool startups like them..plus the demo and the
Readme look pretty tight, good job!

------
geraldbauer
For an alternative slides maker / builder from markdown sources, see the
slideshow (s9) tool [1]. Slides template packs include s6, reveal.js,
shower,js, impress.js, and many more [2]. [1]:
[http://slideshow-s9.github.io](http://slideshow-s9.github.io) [2]:
[http://slideshow-templates.github.io](http://slideshow-templates.github.io)

PS: Note - slideshow (s9) templates are just jekyll (liquid) templates and,
thus, work out-of-the-box with github pages and friends.

PPS: What's jekyll :-)? It's the world's most popular (static) website
compiler / builder.

------
ssn
I recommend Remark

[https://remarkjs.com](https://remarkjs.com)

------
debatem1
You may want to add a comparison to similar tools to your readme; there are
quite a few.

------
cosmic_quanta
Disappointed there's no built executable. I'm not into web development, so I
don't have npm or yarn handy. Seems like a missed opportunity; a binary would
open this project to a larger community.

~~~
isakkeyten
If it's built with nodejs you won't be able to make a binary without packaging
the whole node/npm with it.

For standalone binary Golang is a better choice but that probably wasn't in
scope for the developer who wrote it.

------
leerob
I'm a big fan of code-surfer, which uses MDX.

[https://github.com/pomber/code-surfer](https://github.com/pomber/code-surfer)

------
edoceo
In the past I needed something like this. Asciidoctor has a nice slides output
just need a bit of style

------
leshokunin
Pretty cool! Can I run this via Docker? Can I use it to open remote .md files?

~~~
pickdenis
The design of unix/linux systems answers your second question with "yes." A
"file" isn't necessarily something on your SSD, but rather an abstract
concept: something that you can "read" from and possibly "write" to (and some
other less illustrative things). It could be under your desk, a pointer to
another file, or a file on a remote computer.

Look into "sshfs".

------
SCLeo
Something really irreverent: it is Markdown not MarkDown.

------
stephenr
...npm

Nope...

.fusumarc.yml

Oh hell no.

Whoever thought yaml was a good idea (not for this project, I mean at all,
ever) is mentally deficient. Those that insist on using it are barely any
better.

~~~
neurotrace
YAML is a mess of a language but what's wrong with npm?

~~~
stephenr
What’s right with it?

~~~
neurotrace
It makes it easy to distribute tools and libraries. There are security
concerns but for something like this, it seems like a fine distribution
method. No one is stopping you from just cloning the repo if you don't want to
use npm though.

~~~
stephenr
The community/npm _encourages_ things like the `isEven`, etc bullshit.

A whole package, to do `foo % 2 === 0` ?? Oh but then it has a dependency on
ANOTHER package which just checks if a variable is a number.

Oh and then there's the isOdd, which is an entire package.. to do `!
isEven`... ARE YOU FUCKING KIDDING ME?

~~~
neurotrace
I don't know anyone who writes professional level code that uses packages like
that. Sure, they exist. I'm sure you could find other simple, funny packages
across other ecosystems. Yes, the micro-packages can be too granular but
that's no fault of the author nor the creators of npm. It's the result of
people doing stupid stuff just like people have for decades before. The
difference is that these micro-packages are more visible on npm and everyone
wants their chance to say "yup, I wrote that module."

~~~
stephenr
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/is-odd](https://www.npmjs.com/package/is-odd)
Has 700K downloads a _week_.

A year ago it had 3M a week.

When someone brought up that this project even exists it wa being used
(possibly indirectly) by some very popular libraries.

This is not normal.

------
tobiaswk
Cool project. I'll stick with LaTeX and Beamer.

------
Knove
awesome!

